# west battle crappies



## carp_killer

caught crappies/bluegills one after the other on west battle with crappie minnows and waxworms with a small blue jig we were in 15 feet of water in the first group straight out in front of the first resort ice is safe to drive on theres 2 feet of ice fish between 4 and 830 for best luck stay away from the heaves though good luck


----------



## blhunter3

when where you catching these? I have been on other lakes and had good luck.


----------

